# MAC Pro - Maximum Purchase Policy?



## inconspicuous (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guys!

I was just wondering, is there a maximum purchase policy for MAC Pro UK members?  I know there is one in the US, which is detailed on the website, but does anyone know what it is in the UK?

Thanks for your help!
Vix x


----------



## inconspicuous (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay, I've got an answer for anyone interested.  I emailed the Pro Membership customer services email thingy, and they just said "In the UK you cannot order more than 4 of any one item per order" so it doesn't look like we have the same spending restrictions here as folks in the US do =]


----------

